# Remove 1 Recording Menu



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I started a thread in the Help Center forum by mistake and was directed to add it here.

When I select a future show in the guide to record, the following menu comes up:

Record This Episode
Season Pass and Other Options
Explore This Show

When I scroll down and select Season Pass ...

On the next screen, the menu options are:

Record This Episode
Get Season Pass
Explore This Show

Why do they have 2 menu levels for this?
They could easily do away with the first menu.
I had to add 40-50 SPs from a Comcast DVR to the new RoamioPro and this extra step became a little tedious.

bdog


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bphagan said:


> I started a thread in the Help Center forum by mistake and was directed to add it here.


You were not directed to add it here. There is no need to violate the forum rules by starting a duplicate discussion on the exact same thing.


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

So you snap at me for a thread that morphed into a suggestion that suggestions go in Tivo Suggestion Forum, not Help Center which sounded like a directive to me. 
So I added it to suggestion forum and you snap at me again.
Sorry if I violated rules, but I thought I was following your comments.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> You were not directed to add it here. There is no need to violate the forum rules by starting a duplicate discussion on the exact same thing.






scandia101 said:


> So you don't need help with anything and *what you're doing is making a suggestion*.
> *Suggestions for tivo go in the Tivo Suggestion Avenue forum*, not this forum, Tivo Help Center.


Sure looks like a direction to me.
If you didn't want the OP to post this here, then why did you even mention it? For future reference?
If so, maybe you should have added that to your original statement.


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

Steve,
Thanks for commenting that it felt like a directive, I feel better that I wasn't totally over reacting.

Scandia's comments helped me to realize where I need to publish threads in the future.
Sometimes it's tough when you have an issue that you are looking for help and then it turns into a suggestion.
Not sure if I should have started a new thread to make a suggestion or add the suggestion to the help thread. Seems like both could violate forum rules.


Thanks,
bdog


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Sure looks like a direction to me.
> If you didn't want the OP to post this here, then why did you even mention it? For future reference?
> If so, maybe you should have added that to your original statement.


Saying it goes in X not Y is not saying go post it in X, it's just saying that you're wrong.
The OP could have and should have asked a moderator to MOVE the thread to where it should have been in the first place.


----------

